# Alum Creek Sunday Tourneys



## reelmanly (May 19, 2005)

For those Alum Creek fans the Sunday Tournament has started up , Hours are 7:30 -2:30. Rain, Shine, or Snow!!!
5 boats ...however pretty sure this is gonna draw more next week if history repeats itself.
Results were: 
Bill /Chuck.....5 fish 9lbs and change 4 Largemouth 1 Smallie...and 1 Saugeye
Rick 4 fish ....3 Large 1 Smallie 7lbs and change BB [Smallie]2.91
Kevin /Scott... 3 fish
Kip... 1 fish
Using common sense and elects running was smooth, no problem gettin in or out.
100% return no gratuity fishin, now's the time to see all the great stuff ya fish at normal pool, as some know there can be some pretty hefty bags this time of the season. Water temp I believe was 52 and the lake seemed to be in good condition, water clarity was just fine.
Break out the cold weather gear. 
Check out the NEW "WARRIOR" baits that are comin around, they do catch fish!!!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job bill and chuck.


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

What is the entry fee?

I wanted to make it out, but wasn't sure you were still fishing with the sewage break and turning the clocks back.


----------



## reelmanly (May 19, 2005)

27 PER boat, single or team no diff, 20 tourny 5 bb 2 saugeye pot....saugeye rolls over if not hit. Plenty light at 7:30 and didn't see a piece of crap floating anywhere


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice job Chuck and Bill!


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

"Didn't see one piece of crap floating" that is to funny Maybe next week I'll bring my "corn turd brown" tubes and match the hatch! Yeah-- that's my first pattern, flipping to floating crap! :B :B :B


----------



## bbcmur13 (Oct 24, 2007)

Was thinking of coming down for the first time. What ramp is it at?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

The tournament goes out of the New Galena Ramp .


----------



## bbcmur13 (Oct 24, 2007)

Is that the one off Africa Rd by the dam?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Correct , the ramp on Africa Rd. closest to the dam .


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

How late in the year do you guys fish and what is the payouts?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

The events usually continue until the lake starts to freeze or eveyone quits showing up . The events pay back 100&#37; of all entry fees paid in at every tournament .


----------

